# La VOST via myCANAL ?



## Fouyon (22 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir,

J’ai une question très bête: comment voir les films et séries en vost depuis l’appli myCANAL ?

Sur iPhone et iPad, pas de soucis; suffit de tapoter sur l’écran, de cliquer sur l’icon « bulle » et de choisir Ce que l’on veux; mais depuis l’ATV j’ai beau appuyer sur les touches ou même passer par l’iPhone rien n’y fait.
Si qlq’1 a la réponse je lui en serais grée.

Merci


----------



## Fouyon (23 Avril 2020)

Ok, bon ben je suis très très con, en fait il suffisait de glisser depuis le haut de la zapette vers le bas ...
j’ai honte


----------

